# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Florida Travel & Vacations Forum >  >  Watersound Crossings on 30A

## GramChop

hubby and i took a trip with our two grandchildren (2 1/2 and 7 months) to the lovely stretch of beach along florida's highway 30a.  we didn't spend much time eating out since the little people's schedule required a lot of time in the beach house, which sofia (the 2 1/2 year old) deemed "mimi and sofia's beach house"...she couldn't grasp the 'condo' concept.  anyhoo....this WON'T be a report about the fine dining establishments that are plentiful in that area.  however, this will be a report about the 'beach house' and all the fun activities.  it is called watersound crossings and we stayed in unit 107.  it was delightful!

 

the units are right on the beach with a lovely boardwalk leading to the beach as sofia demonstrates here.....

 

there is a cute little bridge that we observed several folks fishing from on our trips to and from....

 

the unit was nicely appointed with very comfortable furniture, beautiful tile flooring and plush rugs as mason shows you here....

 

 

there are tons of fun things for children to do in and around the area.  just a few miles down the road in rosemary beach is a fountain that both kids thoroughly enjoyed....

 

 

well...actually all THREE kids (including papa, aka eric/hubby) enjoyed the fountain!

 

the food was good as mason can attest!  he especially liked the colorful pizza at cowgirl kitchen in seaside....

 

....but the desserts were the best.  just ask sofia!  there is a cupcake trailer in seaside that has the most scrumptious treats!  sofia had more than i can remember!

 

the best part of the trip was the beach...sofia would wake up and the first words out of her mouth were, "mimi....get your suit on.  the sun is up.  it's time for beach."

 

as we made our way down the boardwalk, over the bridge, we had to stop and smell the beach flowers....every single one of them....every single time....coming AND going!!!!

 

we had a very memorable july 4th celebration.  we watched a 20 minute firework display while we sat on the beach with the moon as our backdrop!  it was so exciting!  everyone, even papa, got into the festivities!

 

the best part of the whole trip wasn't the beach or the cupcakes, but the awesome quality time we all got to spend together!

 

 

 

i, along with sofia, mason and papa, highly recommend a stay at watersound crossings...or any condo, uh...i mean, beach house, along 30a.

i asked sofia if she had a good time on our vacation and this is the face i got!....need i say more?

----------


## bto

Oh, my....what darlings....there are both beautiful, missy...I'd be proud too.  Great pics too....I missed your energy on here while you were gone!

----------


## GramChop

thanks bev...i was spreading my energy all over my grandlambs, as menace (aka, dennis) calls them!  they certainly give me a reason (not that i need one) to wake up each morning!

----------


## phil62

Oh Gramchop-you win. What a special thing to get the and kids without the parents. You are indeed blessed and these kids are simply delicious. That last face is a killer-what a face. Sofia will be a heart breaker for sure. So welcome back and pleasant dreams to you and Eric, Amy

----------


## GramChop

merci, beaucoup, amy!  it takes a grandmother to know that feeling of utter delight in having the grandkids sans parents!  i remember, and share frequently, phils quote: the reason grandparents and grandchildren get along so well is that they share a common enemy!

----------


## JoshA

LOL. We also just spent some time with our granddaughter and gave the parents a break for a long weekend away. What a joy she is! I can tell you feel the same about yours, gc.

----------


## GramChop

i finally know what true love is, josh!

----------

